# 2011 Giant TCR Composite 105



## speedking (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi guys I was wondering if you had any opinions on this bike. I'm looking for another bike, I have a cannondale right now. I tried it out in my size and it didn't feel as zippy as I expected it to be... a significant amount less than my CAAD10. I'm not a lightweight at around 185lbs. I was wondering if you guys felt that this frame was stiff. I'm not sure if it's the frame or is it the stock wheels P-R2 that are making this bike feel sluggish to me? It was pretty compliant though and the ride quality was good.


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

I haven't ridden a TCR Composite but one the guys at @ the Giant Concept Store said it was indeed noticeably less stiff than a TCR Advanced (which in turn is less stiff than a TCR Advanced SL) and no surprises with the grade of carbon it uses (T-600) as well as lack of meat in the BB and headtube area. He wasn't trying to upsell anything to me either because he knows I'm a happy SL owner already.

I'd expect the CAAD10 to be as stiff as the SL laterally (if not more) but lacking in road-buzz absorbing qualities, vertical compliance and weighing more so it's no surprise that you found the TCR Composite softer.

If you want something stiff and a pure crit machine, it sounds like you've already got the right bike, otherwise you'd pretty much have to get an Advanced SL if you want compliant yet side-to-side stiff imho.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Stick with your CAAD10. You can't expect much of an upgrade by moving to carbon in the same price range—save a bit more and go for a TCR Advanced/SuperSix/whatever down the track.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

sherlock said:


> Stick with your CAAD10. You can't expect much of an upgrade by moving to carbon in the same price range


Frame-wise yes. If you're running the Sora/Tiagra mix, there is a bit of an upgrade but nothing you're totally missing out on. Nonetheless I get the whole "I has teh low-end component gorup" frustration people can have.

I have a 2006 TCR Composite which has T600-grade carbon. I'm a bit surprised they're using T600 now as they moved to T700 in 2007 (even for the Composite line). Now I wouldn't say it's flexy, but since the first time I rode it, it wasn't remarkably stiff. Regardless, I doubt you'd be getting a total upgrade as I said, no matter what version of the CAAD10 you've got.


----------



## calaris (May 4, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> Frame-wise yes. If you're running the Sora/Tiagra mix, there is a bit of an upgrade but nothing you're totally missing out on. Nonetheless I get the whole "I has teh low-end component gorup" frustration people can have.
> 
> I have a 2006 TCR Composite which has T600-grade carbon. I'm a bit surprised they're using T600 now as they moved to T700 in 2007 (even for the Composite line). Now I wouldn't say it's flexy, but since the first time I rode it, it wasn't remarkably stiff. Regardless, I doubt you'd be getting a total upgrade as I said, no matter what version of the CAAD10 you've got.


They are using T600 for the entry level carbon fiber TCR (TCR Composite) to get people into affordable carbon fiber. Like the previous poster indicated, T700 is used on the TCR Advanced and T800 is used on the TCR Advanced SL.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

I've managed to flex the frame on a high output climb on the saddle. Still a great damn bang or the buck frame if you ask me.

Remarks:
Rider weight 215 lbs
2012 T-600 Composite Frame w/ Ultegra & 105 Mix Groupo
Fully Stock from Giant website Specification.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd go with the Advanced SL. There's nothing wrong with the composite but down the road you will want a stiffer and lighter frameset.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

^ +1
that's my plan eventually.
You can always have your "composite" as a beater and the "sl" for the show


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have one and rode it for 3500 miles this summer. It is a great bike for the price and I bought it only to see if I really wanted to start riding again. I now use it on the trainer or as a backup bike. The stock wheels suck and 105 leaves a lot to be desired, but is functional, but other than that a pretty decent bike, rides nice and is pretty comfortable. I did end up buying new wheels, seat, bars and stem, so in hindsight would have been better off spending more on a better equipped stock bike.


----------

